# One Word Story



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

I've had this idea for a while.
I want to see if I can get a story going just by saying one word. For example,
Temper 1: Once
Temper 2: upon
Temper 1: a
Temper 3: time,
Temper x: ect.


Spoiler: Rules/Tips




Be sure to refresh your page before posting the next word just in case someone posts before you do.

In the event that you and another user post at the same time, one of you must replace your word with "---" to signify that you have taken out your word so that the story may continues as fluidly as possible. As fluid as this type of thing gets...
*If you want to end a sentence, just put "<period> next-word" or ". next-word".*

If you want to put a comma, just put ", next-word".
When continuing a story, please be wary of how long the sentence is and when it should end.
When continuing a story, please be mindful of the tenses used in the current sentence.
*Please do not spam "and!" I know this is the EoF, but iv'e worked very hard on this thread. Please try your best to keep the story consistent. EXCESSIVE "ANDS" WILL BE IGNORED!!!!*
*Anything religion based will be ignored!*
If you are making a comment that is not a part of the story, please put your comment in either small text or in parentheses.
If you have an idea for what a chapter should be titled around halfway through the chapter, PM me and I'll write down your suggestion and either choose the best one or let everyone decide.
Chapters will be around 7 to 8 pages long. If you are approaching that page (i.e. page 7, page 14, page 21) be sure to try to wind up the chapter.







I don't swear, the words spoken in this post are spoken by much funnier individuals.






Spoiler: Contributors (in order of appearance)



*Stephano*
Dionicio3
VinsCool
Punk-Rocking-Nerd 
Smileyhead
H1B1Esquire
Supergamer368
Felek666
Seriel
Gnmmarechal
Boogieboo6
XxShalevElimelechxX
Jacklack3
MashedPotatoes
Luglige
*Petraplexity*
Jt_1258
Enryx25
BlastedGuy9905
TheGrayShow1467
Ricken
Meteor7
Mitch_
Blujay
DrCrygor07
Filo97
Elysium420
Migles
ComeTurismO
Skyshadow101
Noctosphere
Hobbeledhoy899
GhostLatte
DeoNaught
Brickmii82
Dsionr4
Sks316
iAqua
jDSX
CatmanFan
B_E_P_S_I_M_A_N
Jimmyj
Skompc
Voxel

Special thanks to @Petraplexity for formatting help and other other various contributions! 



*__________
Special Notice!!!!*
I never thought that this would become so big! Thank you to everyone that has contributed to this story. I think i'm getting a little ahead of myself because i have so many ideas that I want to do with this thread. Some ideas I would like to do now are,

Doing Story boards of some of the parts of the chapters
Create a cover for this "book" that we are all making together.
Type of an edited version of Chapters 3 and 4
Right now, I'm tied down with keeping this OP up to date with the story and trying to track everyone's words and document them. This is tedious enough to the point where i don't feel like starting on the other things i would like to do in this thread. So I want to ask for y'all's help. If anyone has any ideas for a cover for this story OR would like to create one themselves, please let me know. (Through DM) In addition, if someone is willing to help me write the edited versions of the chapters, also please let me know. (Also Through DM)
This notice will not stay here long so don't worry about it cluttering the  OP
Thanks to everyone for their help and word contributions.
*___________*


*The Story So Far*


Spoiler: Revised Edition Explanation



This section is dedicated to compiling the raw _One-Word Story _into a comprehensible and coherent story to the best of our literary ability. We will do our best to retain the core aspects of the original story.



*GBAtemp*: A One-Word Story
*_____________________________
*
Chapter *1*: The Combustion of Seriel
[COMPLETED AND EDITED]​A long time ago, although it feels as though it happened just yesterday, a dear friend of mine took my gun and shot my dog. I couldn’t believe this. I was absolutely dumbfounded that he was capable of such things! The first thing I thought I should do is call the local police, the PoliceDongs. However, I would never have known that this would have been one of the biggest mistakes of my life. They never came. Instead, they sent their _cat_. I don’t know why, but it was infuriating. This was no ordinary cat, though, it brought something with it. The PoliceDong’s cat forced me on the floor and began to butter me up real good with sodium hydroxide. As it was buttering me up, it looked deep into my eyes...
During this time, all of my problems just seemed to go away. I began asking myself, “To cunt or not to cunt? That is the queefstion.” I don’t know why. Could I be attracted to this anthropomorphic cat? I couldn’t possibly be. The more I thought about it, however, the more I realized that there were things I have done that might justify my feelings.
...I anal'd a cow once, although it was a long time ago. You have to understand, though, it _was_ a very sexy and vicious animal with it’s sexy sauce coming all the way from Tokyo. There's yet another reason I can recall this day so succinctly. That was the day my sweet 5th waifu, Seriel, ran on a simple train and spontaneously combusted. I don’t understand why these memories have been pushed so far back. I’m remembering everything now… all thanks to this cat.
After the eye-opening moment I had with the cat, I decided to go get some Italian food. I went to a local restaurant here in town called _Boneless_. It was a quaint joint, yet quite good. After ordering and sucking on some delectable Swedish meatballs, I saw more girls kissing the asses of other customers while dingleberries were giving rimjobs to freakin'_ streak marks! _Yes, that was a quaint joint indeed...
Still at _Boneless_, I began to overhear drunken chatter. "Douchebags aren't sane," a distant voice said, "but BORTZ Kamehameha'd Costello, Skiddo, and shit; which slid out quicker than all the rest because Olestra sat out freedom on chips." I had no fucking idea what they were talking about, but the names sounded oddly familiar. I could swear I know a guy named BORTZ from somewhere...
The drunken chatter continued. "Margen67 liked every post... except mine." Again, I've heard the name Margen67 before... and it gives me nothing but chills down my spine. A voice I vaguely recognized had spoken up. "Some Republicans ran Donald Duck into my Trump monument, because my Doritos™ tasted boneless." I had to get out of there before I could see who it was, but even then, I had a feeling I'd find out soon, whether I wanted to or not.

Chapter *2*: Boneless Erections
[COMPLETED AND EDITED]​I opened my eyes. The cat was gone, but it had left something behind, a photo of me and my 6th waifu from yesterday. What's strange though, is that I never took any photos yesterday nor did I have anything framed. It was of me, my waifu, and her latest creation she had whipped up in the 7-Eleven toilet here in Tokyo. She had created North Korean tentacle monsters.
I stood up. I turned my head looking for this mysterious cat that had disappeared from me. I investigated my kitchen, my bedroom and even my garage. I stepped back into the living room only for something very strange to happen. The TV flickered on. I looked to see what was showing; it was Luck & Pluck roasting Donald “Dank” Trump about losing his presidency. He has been the United States Supreme overlord for about 69 years now. It’s understandable why he finally lost this time. That, or because of his impeachment from office for M'ing AGA on time. For some strange reason, this reminded me of my old “buddy in law,” XxX_Dionicio3_XxX. He said, cool, ok, and wewlad quite often. It did not bother me too much but I can’t say the same about others. Who am I to judge a person though. It’s not right to do so. Although it is quite hard when his mother goes by “Bubs” and visits Ethiopia yearly and f****s goats with boneless erections. But once again, who am I to judge. It’s certainly not the worst thing I now about a person’s family. Take my friend @DrCrygor07 for instance. His GRAND DAD FLEENSTONES likes to flamboyantly move what he calls “Papa Anus” into Gbatemp’s fat, slimy, ginger c***, which as far as I know, has already been inside midgets who shortly die after; prolapsing noisily to the floor due to rectal disturbances.
Listening in on the news, it seems that sadly, Trump’s 2017 Covfefe has ruined Zimbabwe's Bank of Memes and Hillary Swank Pr0n. This was news I’d never thought I would hear. As the _MSFoxnn & Knuckles_ news caster, who’s name I believe is Furby Fedorawittz, was relaying these details it’s audience, he became more hostile and hateful, and began to vigorously twerk on screen. The story piece came to a close as new stories came in. This new story I found quite baffling… and then mortifying. Two men named Chuck and Buck tucked trucks between a porcelain statue of Knuckles and the punched boneless pizza he was holding. But that was not all. I clenched my fists with tears running down my eyes as I saw that those two men were doing this using the intestines of my dead Waifu, Seriel. I did not know these men and I didn’t know if I could find them and seek my revenge. If I did not hurry, her intestines could decompose by tomorrow if placed under an unbreakable glass Seriel butt and vajayjay. I sat down to think of how could I find these two men. Then I remembered something. DrCrygor07 installed software on my Arduino board that could help me locate these individuals. I ran over to it and booted up the software. After about 69 minutes, I was prompted to enter in a password. I… I couldn’t remember it. He never wrote it down for me. Tomorrow, I must get DrCrygor07's password. If I don’t, it will be as if I’d ended my chapter in this story we call life.

Chapter *3*: Seriel's Return
[FINISHED AND EDITING IN PROGRESS]​
I left in a hurry! My blood was flowing, my heart was racing and my brow sweating. I did not have time to waste. But just like Murphy's law states, anything that can go wrong will go wrong. I stopped running. I clenched my real with my hand and fell to the ground. I had to go. I looked to my left and saw a 7-11. I ran inside to the restroom and proceeded to drop the Cosbys off at the pool. My hairy a** was just ready to poop the last remains of my dead, waifu Seriel's doodoo. Don't ask how it got there please. I'm already on record for another instance of this with @DrCrygor07's sister. As i was about to flush the toilet, all but the floor of the building lifted from the ground and was thrown across the street. Above me was a flying saucer! A group of 3 aliens beamed down to earth from the ship. I pulled up my pants quickly and slowly backed away from the alien squad. The came closer to me, walking slowly and triumphantly. The aliens were similar to the ones you would see in the movies: Big oval head, creepy big eyes, long fingers. They were all wearing 21-Pilots shirts for some reason. As they got closer and closer to me, i began to fear for my life. Then suddenly, they stopped. They looked down at the poop filled bowl. The three of them got on their knees(?) and began to eat the doodoo. I was appalled by what i just witnessed but at the same time my mouth began to water. With my bowls now empty from the burden that was my dead waifu, i began to hunger. While the aliens where occupied, I sneaked up behind one of them and grabbed it's weapon. Using the fire arms training i received in the great meme war of 2015-2016, I blasted all three of the alien scum. The three of them fell on the ground dead, with their greenish blood flowing out from their wounds. I kneeled down and began to eat their corpses since i am a cannibal as of 2 minutes ago.
[Story Edit Divider]
since I was aware of needing an intestine, so Seriel started screaming loud in then silenced me stomach and melted.
Since Seriel came from Hell to seek and destroy her husband that canalized boats.
She was looking at Seriel's anus when skiddo suddenly f****d a horse while the cameraman ate Saddam's penis which came to hentai watch Yui.
Some dank memes may harm your innocent brain eater. If nobody told (you,) that this is hell then i'd never come home.

Chapter *4*: Drugged STDs
[FINISHED AND EDITING IN PROGRESS]​Once there was a boy that f****d  hid mother so hard she was sucking out of his anus for hours upon Chlamydia oozing her esophagus with HPV and herpes and other AIDS and RSV and my friend and Andy and Andrew and Andres did an absolutely dangerous, terrible, and unbodacious. He became a Megazord who was Zordon but actually not a d**k but killing it his liver did and gtfoorelse you will die in your Sunday Best. Stupid Morton was banned and ComeTurismO made a (Sh*tested) story and banned and procrastinated to the only drug. Drugged and taken with no regrets. Without your stupid thicc a** which would probably miss the whole condom. Stop being gay like Kingy and ur brother's huge apple penis penis that would break my whole fata** over breakfast and what's down in dungeon history as you like Seinfeld? It's the end, regrets, not tragedies, but reruns of Fraiser. John left to interrupting cow insemination but scientists boogie oogie oogie till the people die all alone. Gbatemp is flying down hill where pugs die but come alive again and rainbows and ban waves will destroy the world that created man (men).

Chapter *5*: ____
[IN-PROGRESS]​Someday will there be hope? I hope gravity will keep going uphill because if it dies, we will make the pay the bricked 3DS and debt and and f*** and loland who disembodied the world's end. I started considering the other day, that thing you f*****d by amputating somebody's dingleberries. Moreover the truth about bricked houses and s**ts and d**ks and Blowjobs. (really guys?) One guy ended @Noctosphere and f***ed the dog, @jimmyj . Soon doggy style gave me a boner aids that made life wonderful. My anus stinks because d**ks prolapsed it into something  like a vagina. He would sing jazz while he turned into a monster, scaring away weeaboos and ridding the world​

Spoiler: Original Edition






Spoiler: Chapter 1: The Combustion of Seriel













Spoiler: Chapter 2: Boneless Erections













Spoiler: Chapter 3: Seriel's Return













Spoiler: Chapter 4: Drugged STDs













Spoiler: Chapter 5: ______
















Spoiler: Change-log




July 13, 2017: 10:57 PM - *Contributor:* Noctosphere *Updated:* Original Story
July 13, 2017: 11:01 PM - *Added:* Change-log
July 13, 2017: 11:49 PM - *Finished:* Chapter 2 Edited Story
July 16, 2017: 8:53 PM - *Contributors:* Hobbledhoy899, GhostLatte *Finished: *Chapter 3 *Started:* Chapter 4
July 20, 2017: 8:00 AM - *Updated: *Chapter 4 (formatted) *Fixed: *Some formatting issues
July 24, 2017: 10:11 PM - *Added and Updated:* Chapter 4 Original Edition *Contributor: *DeoNaught*, *Brickmii82, Dsionr4
July 24, 2017: 10:14 PM - *Added: *Notice about "and" in Rules/Tips.
July 27, 2017: 7:04 PM - *Updated: *Chapter 4 Original Edition, Chapter 4 (formatted) *Contributor: *Sks316, iAqua, jDSX, CatmanFan, B_E_P_S_I_M_A_N
July 30, 2017: 10:43 AM - *Added:* Special Notice!!!! *Updated and Finished:* Chapter 4 Original Edition, Chapter 4 (formatted) *Started:* Chapter 5 *Contributor:* Jimmyj, Skompc
July 30, 2017: 11:38 AM - *Started:* Chapter 3 Edited Story
August 1, 2017: 11:27 PM - *Started:* Chapter 5 Original Edition, Chapter 5 (formatted) *Changed:* Chapter 4 title to _Drugged STDs _(By Skompc's request) *Contributor:* Voxel
August 3, 2017 6:28 PM - *Updated:* Chapter 5 (formatted) *Added:* New Rules
August 5, 2017: 5:47 PM - *Updated: *Chapter 5 Original Edition, Chapter 5

---





*___________________________________
*​Once


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I've had this idea for a while.
> So I want to see if i can get a story going just by saying one word. For example,
> Temper 1: Once
> Temper 2: upon
> ...


a


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

friend


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

took


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

my


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> my


gun


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> gun


and


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2017)

shot


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> shot


my


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> my


dog


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> dog


<period> I


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> <period> I


Called


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2017)

the


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2017)

Naghayauydraffy. 

(@VinsCool, @2Hack, @GhostLatte)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 6, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Naghayauydraffy.
> 
> (@VinsCool, @2Hack, @GhostLatte)


manfoxsuperbat


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Naghayauydraffy.
> 
> (@VinsCool, @2Hack, @GhostLatte)


You've ruined it.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> the


Police


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 6, 2017)

Dongs


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 6, 2017)

and


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2017)

the


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2017)

cat


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2017)

which


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 6, 2017)

butters


----------



## Seriel (Jul 6, 2017)

me


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 6, 2017)

up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 6, 2017)

good


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 6, 2017)

with


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 6, 2017)

sodium


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 6, 2017)

hydroxide


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jul 7, 2017)

Because


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 7, 2017)

Don't start a sentence with because like that, pls


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 7, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Don't start a sentence with because like that, pls


Why do you hate starting sentences with because? It's really easy to build on. 
Because of my strange obsession with gnmmarechal, I quoted his post.

I was only told not to start sentences with Because in first grade because my class was too dumb to not make sentence fragments.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

to


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 7, 2017)

cunt

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

or

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

not

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

to

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

cunt


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

that


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 7, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Why do you hate starting sentences with because? It's really easy to build on.
> Because of my strange obsession with gnmmarechal, I quoted his post.
> 
> I was only told not to start sentences with Because in first grade because my class was too dumb to not make sentence fragments.


Because it's be easy to make a sentence fragments. kek. Also, you didn't add any . 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

is

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

queefstion


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 7, 2017)

I

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 7, 2017)

anal'd


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

a

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

cow.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

but


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

it


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

was


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 7, 2017)

very


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

sexy


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 7, 2017)

and


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 7, 2017)

vicious


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 7, 2017)

animal


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

sexy


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

sauce


----------



## Luglige (Jul 7, 2017)

in


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2017)

Tokyo


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

, so


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

seriel


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

ran


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

a


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

simple


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

train


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 8, 2017)

and


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

spontaneously


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

combusts


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

123,466,382.26


----------



## Stephano (Jul 8, 2017)

<period> After


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> <period> After
> 
> (Story updated in OP)


giving


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jul 8, 2017)

and


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

sucking


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

sweedish


----------



## Stephano (Jul 8, 2017)

Meatballs,


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

then


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

more


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

girls


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 8, 2017)

kiss


----------



## Stephano (Jul 8, 2017)

---


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

ass


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 8, 2017)

but


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 8, 2017)

Comments on the story so far: I expected it to be terrible and I'm nit helping at all XD


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

dingleberries


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 8, 2017)

are


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

making


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 8, 2017)

a


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

rimjob


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 8, 2017)

for


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

streak-marks


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 8, 2017)

<period> Douchebags


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

aren't


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 8, 2017)

sane
(and im out)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

, but


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

BORTZ


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

Kamehameha'd


----------



## Stephano (Jul 8, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Kamehameha'd


Costello,


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

Skiddo


----------



## Stephano (Jul 8, 2017)

, and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

shit


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

, which


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

slid


----------



## Seriel (Jul 8, 2017)

--I'm commenting not contributing--


Stephano said:


> Petraplexity:--------------so
> H1B1Esquire:------------Seriel
> Jt_1258:------------------ran
> H1B1Esquire:-------------a
> ...


....this is the best story ever


----------



## Stephano (Jul 8, 2017)

Out


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

quicker


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 8, 2017)

because


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2017)

Olestra


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jul 9, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Olestra



sat


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

out


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jul 9, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> out


freedom


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

on


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

chips


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

, but


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

the


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

Margen67


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

liked


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

every


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

post


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

except


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> except


Mine


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 9, 2017)

(period). Some


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

Republicans


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 9, 2017)

ran
Donald



Comment: yes I'm taking it down this rode, hehehe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

Duck

(you only get one word you cocky cock)


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 9, 2017)

into





(then talk to this cheating "cunt")


Jacklack3 said:


> cunt
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 9, 2017)

my


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

trump


----------



## Ricken (Jul 9, 2017)

monument


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

because


----------



## Ricken (Jul 9, 2017)

my


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

Doritos


----------



## Ricken (Jul 9, 2017)

tasted


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 9, 2017)

boneless


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

. Now


----------



## Ricken (Jul 9, 2017)

but


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

won't


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

does


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 9, 2017)

Pizza


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, that's a wrap. Good job everyone, I'll see you at the awards ceremony.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 9, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thx


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

Fuck. It's ruined now.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

*End of Chapter 1

Chapter 2 Begins Now! *

Yesterday,


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

my


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

Waifu


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

created


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 9, 2017)

tentacle


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

monsters


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 9, 2017)

from


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

north


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

Korea


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 9, 2017)

. As


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

luck


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 9, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

pluck


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

Roasted


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

trump


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

About


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

losing


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> losing


His


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

presidency


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

<period>
However,


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

impeachment


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 9, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> impeachment


Is


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

necessary


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 9, 2017)

But


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

expected


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 9, 2017)

for


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

M'ing.A.G.A.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

on


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

time


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

<Period>
Sometimes,


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

dionicio3


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

---


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

says


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

too


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

much


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

Cool


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

, ok


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

, and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

wewlad


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

, while


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

mother


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

bubs


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

fuckers

(edit: lol)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

a


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

goat


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

---


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

with


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

a


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

boneless


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

erection


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

in


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

Ethiopia


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Wtf


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 9, 2017)

for


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

years. <period>


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

GRAND


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

DAD





(Story updated in OP)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

FLEENTSTONES?!?!

(sorry)


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 9, 2017)

Stephano said:


> DAD
> View attachment 92425
> 
> (Story updated in OP)


is

its okay bb


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

flamboyantly

(gbatemp is deciding to act weird when i edit and post stuff, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)


----------



## Stephano (Jul 9, 2017)

moving

(Also, name of chapter should be?)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

papa


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 10, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> papa


anus


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

to


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 10, 2017)

penis


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

land


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 10, 2017)

in


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

GBAtemp's


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 10, 2017)

fat


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

slimy ginger

(this is clearly 1 word)


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 10, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> slimy ginger


cock


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

and


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 10, 2017)

came


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

carefully


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

into


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

midgets


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

who


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

---


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

died


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

after


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

prolapsing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

noisily


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

because


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

of


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

rectal


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

disturbances


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

<Period>
Sadly,


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

covfefe


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

ruined


----------



## Sathya (Jul 10, 2017)

story about dinosaurus


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> ruined


Zimbabwe's


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

e-mail


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Zimbabwe's


bank


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> bank


of


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

e-mail bank of scheming


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> of


Memes


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

and


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

Pr0n


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Pr0n


of


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> of


Hillary


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

Swank


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

<Period>
As


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

the


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

not a part of story:

why am I not a contributor, and why did you spell my name wrong?

blujay vs. Bluejay

nothing that needs fixing atm but just thought I would point it out


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> the


hate


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 10, 2017)

Grew


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

, Furby


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

vigorously


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

twerked


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

<Period>
Chuck


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

and


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

Buck


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

tucked


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2017)

trucks


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

between


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

knuckles


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 10, 2017)

and


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 10, 2017)

Punched


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

another


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

Boneless


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Boneless


Pizza


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 10, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Pizza


With


----------



## Stephano (Jul 10, 2017)

Seriel's


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Seriel's
> 
> (I will update OP later tonight)


Intestines


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

but


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> but


I


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

suppose


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> suppose


They


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

will


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> will


decompose


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 10, 2017)

Tomorrow


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Tomorrow


under


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

an


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> an


unbreakable


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

glass


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> glass


Seriel


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

butt


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 10, 2017)

vajayjay


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

<period>
Tomorrow


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

I


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> I


must


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 10, 2017)

get


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 10, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> get


DrCrygor07's


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2017)

password


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

, although


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

it's


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

as


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

if


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

I've


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

ended


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

my


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

chapter


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

<Period> My
*End of Chapter 2

Chapter 3 Begins Now! 
*


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

My


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2017)

hairy


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 11, 2017)

ass


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

is


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

just


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

ready


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

to


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

poop


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

with


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

Seriel's


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

doodoo


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

which


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

is


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

eaten


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

by


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

the


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

aliens


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

which


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

are


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

eaten


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

by


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

me


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

because


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

I


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

am


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

cannibal


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

since


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

I


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

was


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

aware


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

of


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

needing


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

a


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

intestine


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

,so


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

Seriel


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

started


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

(wait seriel died before)

screaming


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

loud


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

in

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@DrCrygor07


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

then


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

silenced


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

me


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

stomach


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 11, 2017)

and


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

melted


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

<period>
Since
(Ya, Seriel is dead, Seriels Return?>


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

seriel


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

Came


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

from

(say hell)


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

*Hell*


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

to


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

seek


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

and


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

destroy

(Story update in OP in 1 min)


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

her


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

Husband


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

that


----------



## Stephano (Jul 11, 2017)

canalized


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

boats


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 12, 2017)

<Period.>
She


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

was


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 12, 2017)

looking


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

at


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 12, 2017)

Seriel's


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

anus


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 12, 2017)

when


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

skiddo


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 12, 2017)

suddenly


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

fucked


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 12, 2017)

a


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 12, 2017)

horse


----------



## migles (Jul 12, 2017)

while


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

the


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 12, 2017)

Cameraman


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 12, 2017)

ate


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

Saddam's


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 12, 2017)

penis


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

which


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 12, 2017)

came


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

to


----------



## Mitch__ (Jul 12, 2017)

hentai


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 12, 2017)

(holy crap this is golden XD, I stop looking at the thread for awhile and all this, just wow)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hub
(umm, crap, well, if that's being skipped)


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

(@Mitch__ you can't hentai sth, sb or generally hentai, it isn't a verb)

watch


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> (@Mitch__ you can't hentai sth, sb or generally hentai, it isn't a verb)
> 
> watch



Yui


----------



## Stephano (Jul 13, 2017)

<Period>
Some

(OP will be updated tonight)


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 13, 2017)

dank


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

memes


----------



## Stephano (Jul 13, 2017)

may

(big update in OP)


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 13, 2017)

harm


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Your


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

inocent


----------



## Mazamin (Jul 13, 2017)

brain


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

eater


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> eater


(ehh, look back, doesn't quite fit in :/ perhaps end that sentence and start a new one with eater?


----------



## Stephano (Jul 13, 2017)

<Period>
If


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

nobody


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Told


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 13, 2017)

that


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 14, 2017)

this


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

is


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

hell


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> hell


Should have said Sparta


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Should have said Sparta


(naa, sorry mate XD)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2017)

Then


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Then


I'd


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> I'd


Thats two word GRRRRRŔRRRŔRRRŔRR


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Thats two word GRRRRRŔRRRŔRRRŔRR


(kek)


jt_1258 said:


> I'd


never


----------



## Stephano (Jul 14, 2017)

come


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> come
> 
> (OP updated)


home


----------



## Stephano (Jul 14, 2017)

<Period>
I

(Huge update in OP. See Change-log)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)

_k_


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 16, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> _k_


(what? I don't even get where to go with this )


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

lets start over

ONCE


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lets start over
> 
> ONCE


there


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

was


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> was


a


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

boy


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

fucked


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> fucked


his
(change of mind, sorry)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

mother


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

so


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

hard


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

she


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> she


was


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

sucking


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

out


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

of


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> of


his


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

anus


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> anus


for


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

hours


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

upon


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 17, 2017)

chlamydia


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> chlamydia


oozing


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

her


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 17, 2017)

esophagus


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 17, 2017)

with


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 17, 2017)

HPV


----------



## Stephano (Jul 17, 2017)

(I guess chapter 4 starts at "once".... alrighty then.)

(OP will be updated hopefully soon)

And


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 17, 2017)

herpes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2017)

and


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 17, 2017)

other


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 17, 2017)

AIDS


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 17, 2017)

and


----------



## Stephano (Jul 20, 2017)

RSV <Period>


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2017)

and


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 20, 2017)

and
and
and
and
and
and
(but seriously now)My


----------



## Stephano (Jul 21, 2017)

friend


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

Andy


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2017)

and

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

Andrew


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2017)

and

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

Andres


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2017)

did
(can we ban and at this point)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

an


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2017)

absolutely


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2017)

dangerous


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

,terrible


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

unbodacious


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

Also


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Also


"...Andres did an absolutely dangerous, terrible and unbodacious"... also?
You jumped the gun.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

Possibly


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

? There


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

he


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

became


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

A


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

Megazord


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

WHo


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2017)

was


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2017)

Zordon


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

But


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Actually


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

not


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2017)

a


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

Dick


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2017)

but


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> but


killing


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2017)

it


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

His


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 21, 2017)

liver


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

did


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2017)

and


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 21, 2017)

gtfo


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

orelse


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

you


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

will


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

die


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

in


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

your


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

Sunday
------


oooo, so sorry, the word was "best"; "...die in your Sunday best."


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

best


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

. Stupid


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

Morton


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

was


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

banned


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

butthen


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> butthen



What's a butthen?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> What's a butthen?


Amazing coincidence, however, it's 'but then' i was trying to say in one word.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Amazing coincidence, however, it's 'but then' i was trying to say in one word.








You trued.
then


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> You trued.
> then


well OK, but now it's time to continue:


butthen


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> butthen


No, Trump. You can't do that.

You only get "then"....not that you really needed it.

haxxors


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

Noctosphere


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> No, Trump. You can't do that.
> 
> You only get "then"....not that you really needed it.
> 
> haxxors


Well, I'm president and you're not. 


 Source

anyway ... butthen


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well, I'm president and you're not.
> 
> 
> Source
> ...


you also have a dickhead

and...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> Well, I'm president and you're not.



Proof that isn't fake news or you're impeached.



Noctosphere said:


> and


ComeTurismo


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you also have a dickhead
> 
> and...



I will issue an executive order against you now

theworld

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H1B1Esquire said:


> Proof that isn't fake news or you're impeached.


you can't rule against me  and the only person will be impeached is the lying democrat Hillary Clinton if she has any role in the political system right now!

theworld


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> I will issue an executive order against you now









made


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2017)

adifficult


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> made


did you really ignored him?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> a



made-a-shitfest-of-a-story-wahh


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

and


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 22, 2017)

*BANNED*


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2017)

and


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 22, 2017)

procrastinated


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

to


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 22, 2017)

the


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2017)

only


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 23, 2017)

. Drugs


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 23, 2017)

drug.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 23, 2017)

Drugged


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2017)

and





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 24, 2017)

taken


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 24, 2017)

with


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 24, 2017)

no


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

Regrets.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 24, 2017)

with


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

out


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 24, 2017)

your


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

Stupid


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 24, 2017)

thicc


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

ass


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 24, 2017)

which


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

would


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 24, 2017)

probably


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

miss


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 24, 2017)

the


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

whole


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 24, 2017)

condom


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 24, 2017)

Stop


----------



## iAqua (Jul 24, 2017)

Being


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Gay


----------



## iAqua (Jul 24, 2017)

like


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Kingy


----------



## iAqua (Jul 24, 2017)

and


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2017)

ur


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

Brother's


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2017)

huge


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

apple


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2017)

pen


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

is


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2017)

penis


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2017)

that


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

would


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2017)

break


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 25, 2017)

my


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

whole


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2017)

fatass


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

over


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 25, 2017)

breakfast.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 25, 2017)

what's


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 25, 2017)

going


----------



## jDSX (Jul 25, 2017)

Down


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 25, 2017)

in


----------



## jDSX (Jul 25, 2017)

dungeon


----------



## iAqua (Jul 25, 2017)

history


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2017)

as


----------



## CatmanFan (Jul 26, 2017)

you


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 26, 2017)

like


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 26, 2017)

Seinfeld?


----------



## CatmanFan (Jul 26, 2017)

It's


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 26, 2017)

the


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 26, 2017)

end


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 27, 2017)

(well, talk about some freaky long run on sentences, dam)


----------



## Ricken (Jul 27, 2017)

, regrets


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2017)

not


----------



## Ricken (Jul 27, 2017)

tragedies


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2017)

but


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 27, 2017)

reruns


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 27, 2017)

of


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 27, 2017)

Fraiser


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 27, 2017)

John


----------



## Stephano (Jul 28, 2017)

left

(OP will be fully updated in a few minutes)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)

to


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

interrupting cow


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

blujay said:


> interrupting



cow


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 28, 2017)

insemination,


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

but


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 28, 2017)

scientists


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

boogie


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 28, 2017)

Oogie
----


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Oogie
> ----




oogie


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 28, 2017)

till


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 28, 2017)

the

(I'm reading over the first few chapters, and this story is beautiful. It's almost like a GBAtemp fanfic.)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 28, 2017)

people


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

die


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)

all


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2017)

alone


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

.

Gbatemp


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 28, 2017)

is


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 28, 2017)

flying


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2017)

down


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 29, 2017)

Hill


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 29, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Hill


Where


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 29, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> Where


Pugs


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2017)

die


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 29, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> die


But


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2017)

Filo97 said:


> But


come


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 29, 2017)

Alive


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 30, 2017)

Again


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 30, 2017)

and


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rainbows


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 30, 2017)

and


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and


ban


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 30, 2017)

Waves


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 30, 2017)

Skompc said:


> Waves


will


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 30, 2017)

Destroy


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Destroy


The


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 30, 2017)

world


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 30, 2017)

That


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 30, 2017)

created


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 30, 2017)

Men


----------



## Stephano (Jul 30, 2017)

<Period>

*END OF CHAPTER 4*

What should Chapter 4 be called?

*Chapter 5 Begins*

Someday

(OP will be updated today)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 30, 2017)

will


----------



## Stephano (Jul 30, 2017)

there


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 30, 2017)

be


----------



## Stephano (Jul 30, 2017)

hope?

SPECIAL NOTICE IN OP!!!!!!!!!

(Also, what should Chapter 4 be called?)


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 30, 2017)

I
(Chapter 4 should be called 'drugged STDs')


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 30, 2017)

Hope


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 30, 2017)

gravity


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 30, 2017)

Is


----------



## Stephano (Jul 30, 2017)

going

(Sneak peak of Chapter 3 edited in OP)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 30, 2017)

uphill


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 30, 2017)

because


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 30, 2017)

if


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jul 30, 2017)

It


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 30, 2017)

Dies


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 31, 2017)

we


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

will


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 31, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> will


Make


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

the


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2017)

Hackers


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jul 31, 2017)

pay


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

The


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2017)

bricked


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

3ds


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2017)

Debt


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2017)

and


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 31, 2017)

Fuck


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2017)

and


----------



## Enryx25 (Jul 31, 2017)

loland


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

who


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2017)

disembodied


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 31, 2017)

the


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

world's


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 1, 2017)

End.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 1, 2017)

I


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 1, 2017)

Started


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

considering


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 1, 2017)

the


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2017)

other


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 1, 2017)

day,


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 1, 2017)

that


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 1, 2017)

thing


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 1, 2017)

you


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 1, 2017)

fucked


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 1, 2017)

by


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 1, 2017)

amputating


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

Somebody's


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

@DeoNaught


----------



## Stephano (Aug 2, 2017)

Dingleberries

(Story updated in OP plus other changes)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

Moreover


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 2, 2017)

the


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

truth


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

about


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

bricked


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

Houses


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and


Shits


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Dicks


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Blowjobs


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

and


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

. One


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> . One


Guy


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> . One


you cant end a sentence with and

so lets start again
And


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

Ended.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you cant end a sentence with and
> 
> so lets start again
> And


@Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and


Fucked


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

the


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Dog


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

@jimmyj


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @jimmyj


To late he already fucked the dog


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> To late he already fucked the dog


and his name is @jimmyj


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 2, 2017)

Soon


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> and his name is @jimmyj


Am I the only one laughing so hard?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> Soon


Jesus


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Soon


™


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Jesus


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Doggy


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

style


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

gave


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

me


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Somebody say a

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

A boner


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> me


aids


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> aids


That


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

made


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Life


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

wonderful


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

. My


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

anus


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Stinks


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

because


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> because


Dicks


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

prolapse d


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> prolapse d


It


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

into


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

Something


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

like


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2017)

A


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 2, 2017)

vagaina


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2017)

. He


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

would


----------



## Stephano (Aug 4, 2017)

Sing

(Rules have been updated, please follow them. )

(Also, OP updated a little)


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Aug 4, 2017)

Jazz


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 4, 2017)

while


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

he


----------



## Stephano (Aug 4, 2017)

Turned


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

into


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 4, 2017)

a


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

monster


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Aug 4, 2017)

, scaring


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

away


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Aug 5, 2017)

weeaboos


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 5, 2017)

And


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Aug 5, 2017)

ridding


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 5, 2017)

the


----------



## Stephano (Aug 5, 2017)

world

(OP updated)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 6, 2017)

from


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Aug 6, 2017)

Evil


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

- to


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2017)

HPV


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

. Waluigi


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

wants


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

Hallelujah


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

, its


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

cold


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

broken


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

Hallelujah


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

, but


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 7, 2017)

nobody


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Cared


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

to


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Care


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

, until


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

A


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

mod


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

Is


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Is



[You're using the wrong tense. The action related to what the mod could be experiencing would be past tense.
"...but nobody *cared* to care, until a mod _is..."_ ]


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

was*


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

locking


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

this


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2017)

site


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

. So


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 8, 2017)

shitposters


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2017)

triggered


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2017)

my


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2017)

Penis


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 8, 2017)

by


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2017)

A


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 8, 2017)

shitpost


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2017)

From


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 9, 2017)

EoF;


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 9, 2017)

NINGEN


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 9, 2017)

scum.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

Then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> NINGEN


gratz for your first post xD
have you really created a account for this thread?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> gratz for your first post xD
> have you really created a account for this thread?



(Were you implying that posting in this thread was their first post? You should know EoF doesn't count toward total post count  ) 

Takumi


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> (Were you implying that posting in this thread was their first post? You should know EoF doesn't count toward total post count  )
> 
> Takumi


Oh right ^^
And


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

Nohr


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Nohrian


Followed


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

Gulls


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Gulls


Why soo many weird names


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Why soo many weird names



(Did you ever play Fates? I think most of this (X100+ meme) is based off the centakumipede 





 )


----------



## kudofan (Aug 12, 2017)

To


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

Imaginationland


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

for

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H1B1Esquire said:


> Imaginationland


btw its neverland


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

McButthole




---


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> McButthole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok
its because peter pan land is called "Pays imaginaire" in french, which can be mistranslated to imagination land, but its neverland, sorry my mistake

and


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2017)

Moltres




---
@Stephano
Maybe title this chapter as, "Between McButthole and Moltres: A Takumi Rises"?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Then
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No really for NDS homebrew


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Moltres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who

(Yes, I'm reviving this shitshow fanfic. Deal with it. )


----------



## iAqua (Sep 24, 2017)

Thrusted


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

its


----------



## iAqua (Sep 24, 2017)

Huge


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

dong

(why did I take it there...)


----------



## Ricken (Sep 24, 2017)

to


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 24, 2017)

mama


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

who


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

looked


----------



## Ricken (Sep 24, 2017)

at


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 24, 2017)

papa


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

And


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

gave


----------



## Ricken (Sep 24, 2017)

Sans


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

the


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 24, 2017)

bone


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

In


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 24, 2017)

Butt


----------



## Xathya (Sep 24, 2017)

for


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

The


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

long


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

day


----------



## aarti (Sep 24, 2017)

while


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Pink


----------



## aarti (Sep 24, 2017)

dog


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

ate


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

my


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

house


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

with


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Forks


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

in


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

and


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

he


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

fucked


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

me


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 24, 2017)

and


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

gave


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 24, 2017)

him


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

the


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

treatment


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

killed


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

her


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

girlfriend


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

because


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

she


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

hated


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

3dsperm


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 3dsperm


y tho?


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

. He


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

shit



jimmyj said:


> y tho?


("...and killed _her_ furry _girlfriend_ because she hated 3dsperm..." sounds like she was a lesbian.)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

in


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

the


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

big


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

sks316 said:


> big


dome


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

that


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Was


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

Trump


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> shit
> 
> 
> ("...and killed _her_ furry _girlfriend_ because she hated 3dsperm..." sounds like she was a lesbian.)


I read 3ds sperm xD I knew she was lesbian


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I read 3ds sperm xD I knew she was lesbian


She was, as i intended


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I read 3ds sperm xD I knew she was lesbian


(But did you know she hated video games, penis, and video games featuring penis [insert Sonic penis mod]?)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> I read 3ds sperm xD I knew she was lesbian


http://www.3dsperm.club/index.php


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> http://www.3dsperm.club/index.php


Wtf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> http://www.3dsperm.club/index.php


How does one even make those?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Wtf
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


ask @GhostLatte


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> (But did you know she hated video games, penis, and video games featuring penis [insert Sonic penis mod]?)


No

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Back to one word
. That


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

asshat-chu


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> asshat-chu


Sent


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

Bayonetta


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Bayonetta


To


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

Smashville ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

where


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 24, 2017)

She


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

had


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 24, 2017)

a


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

free


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 25, 2017)

Dog


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

whille


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 26, 2017)

Gateway


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

saved


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 26, 2017)

Flashcarts


----------



## Xathya (Sep 26, 2017)

because


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Gatewait


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2017)

soon


----------



## Xathya (Sep 27, 2017)

revolutionalized


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 27, 2017)

the


----------



## Xathya (Sep 27, 2017)

industry


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 27, 2017)

Of


----------



## Touko White (Sep 27, 2017)

nineballs


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 27, 2017)

because


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

reasons


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 28, 2017)

Of


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 28, 2017)

hostile


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

infringements


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2017)

beingimplemented


----------



## Xathya (Sep 28, 2017)

against


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 29, 2017)

the


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

capitalists


----------



## Xathya (Sep 29, 2017)

whom


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

revived


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

the


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> the


thread


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> thread


that


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> that


needed


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> needed


to


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> to


Spiderman


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Spiderman


thread


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 6, 2017)

anal


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

Cried


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 6, 2017)

until


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

someone


----------



## Xathya (Dec 6, 2017)

xathya


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 6, 2017)

Retardedly


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)

Posted


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 6, 2017)

Gay


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 6, 2017)

Until


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

They


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2017)

split


----------



## drenal (Dec 6, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> split


The


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

Dice


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 6, 2017)

electronic arts


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

Into


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

Traps


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

That


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

Play


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

Hockey


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

Those


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

turned


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

Downward


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

Towards


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 6, 2017)

Skiddo


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2017)

Because


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

he's


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

Now


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

gey


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2017)

dead


----------



## jDSX (Dec 6, 2017)

but


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 6, 2017)

Steril


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 6, 2017)

and


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)

Death


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 6, 2017)

but


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 9, 2017)

Still


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 9, 2017)

didnt


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 9, 2017)

fuck


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 9, 2017)

Mommie


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2017)

gay


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)

but


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 10, 2017)

she


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

was


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

dead


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> dead


But


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

alive


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

inside


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

Of


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

her


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

Head


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

The


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

limbs


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

bones


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 11, 2017)

Were


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

ripped


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 11, 2017)

in


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 11, 2017)

Peppe


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

they


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> they


Ate


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Ate


the


----------



## NicoAICP (Dec 11, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 11, 2017)

shit


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 11, 2017)

Skiddo


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

went


----------



## Seriel (Dec 11, 2017)

to


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

Seriel said:


> to


See


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

and


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

die*.*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> die*.*


you surely meant dieD


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you surely meant dieD


DieD wouldn't make sense, at least from what I was thinking. Also wanted to end the "and" repetition.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> DieD wouldn't make sense, at least from what I was thinking. Also wanted to end the "and" repetition.


end


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

Then


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2017)

Got


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 12, 2017)

some


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2017)

Cereal


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 12, 2017)

killer


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

amd


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

Cpu


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 12, 2017)

With


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

sauce


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 12, 2017)

And


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 12, 2017)

Anus


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

Big shaq


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

and


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 12, 2017)

ATI


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

and


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 12, 2017)

Nvidia


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

and


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 12, 2017)

Atari.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 12, 2017)

Your


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 12, 2017)

Yesterday


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 12, 2017)

wasn't


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 12, 2017)

gay


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 12, 2017)

instead


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

of


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 12, 2017)

her


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 12, 2017)

Cheese


----------



## Kingy (Dec 12, 2017)

being


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

born


----------



## Kingy (Dec 12, 2017)

inside


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Gay


----------



## Kingy (Dec 12, 2017)

man's


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

uterus


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2017)

inside


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

jDSX said:


> inside


him


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2017)

But


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

jDSX said:


> But


out


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 13, 2017)

His


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 13, 2017)

Computer


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

and


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 13, 2017)

Its


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 13, 2017)

blood


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 13, 2017)

Are


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 13, 2017)

going


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 13, 2017)

To


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 13, 2017)

Kill


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 13, 2017)

the


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

sks316 said:


> the


draenei

HOT


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 13, 2017)

Had


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> Had


sex


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 13, 2017)

alone


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> alone


draenei having sex alone?
idk why it still excites me


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

But


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

a


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

drunk


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

girl


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

killed


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

time


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

and


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

saw


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

grand dad


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

thinking


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

about


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

technology


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

and


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

images


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

of


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 15, 2017)

people


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

while


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 15, 2017)

sitting


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

on


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 15, 2017)

the


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

couch


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 15, 2017)

with


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

his


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 15, 2017)

popcorn.


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 15, 2017)

. One


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2017)

stormy


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2017)

cloud


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2017)

struck


----------



## r1vver (Dec 15, 2017)

hydrochloric


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2017)

acid


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2017)

under


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 15, 2017)

the


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 16, 2017)

metal


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 16, 2017)

There


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 16, 2017)

is


----------



## CosmoCortney (Dec 16, 2017)

neither


----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2018)

of

(i know I'm necrobumping, but I asked first to mod, and they replied me it was ok, idk which mod though)


----------



## supergamer368 (May 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> of
> 
> (i know I'm necrobumping, but I asked first to mod, and they replied me it was ok, idk which mod though)


necrobumping with manners, i like it


----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> necrobumping with manners, i like it


^^
I reported asking if i could revive this thread
I received an answer from an unknown mod/supervisor so I can'T tell you who
But he told me to mention that so they dont get flooded by report


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2018)

the


----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2018)

kittens


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 18, 2018)

and


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> and


a


----------



## APartOfMe (May 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> a


Dead


----------



## oofio (May 18, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Dead


puppy


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

oofio said:


> puppy


and


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

twelve


----------



## dAVID_ (May 18, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> twelve


black


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 18, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> black


Spores

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Shithole


----------



## jimmyj (May 18, 2018)

and


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Hentai


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

Eix said:


> Hentai


. So


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 18, 2018)

I


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 18, 2018)

Got


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

a


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 18, 2018)

Super


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

dick


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 18, 2018)

Generator


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

for


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 18, 2018)

arousal


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> arousal


and


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

Nintendo-Switch™


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

Petraplexity said:


> Nintendo-Switch™


because


----------



## drenal (May 18, 2018)

The


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

flies


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2018)

of


----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2018)

fire


----------



## oofio (May 19, 2018)

got


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2018)

AIDS


----------



## oofio (May 19, 2018)

from


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 19, 2018)

the


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 19, 2018)

SUPER-COWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja_92 (May 20, 2018)

So


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

they


----------



## Ninja_92 (May 20, 2018)

went


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

up


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

into


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

my


----------



## Ninja_92 (May 20, 2018)

mountains


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Which


----------



## Ninja_92 (May 20, 2018)

Were


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Called


----------



## Ninja_92 (May 20, 2018)

CowTains


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Because


----------



## Ninja_92 (May 20, 2018)

Someone


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Took


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

hold


----------



## oofio (May 20, 2018)

of


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Simon's


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 20, 2018)

big


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Long


----------



## oofio (May 20, 2018)

hairy


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Succulent


----------



## SG854 (May 20, 2018)

Test...........icles


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

Then,


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

Manned


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

Up


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2018)

and


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

he


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

fucked


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

his


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

nintendo


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

mother


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

until


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

she


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

keeled


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

(tf does keeled mean?)


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> (tf does keeled mean?)


(idk)


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

and


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

died


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

of


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

flu


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

. Then


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

i


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

woke


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (May 20, 2018)

down


----------



## CatmanFan (May 20, 2018)

and


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

All


----------



## JellyPerson (May 20, 2018)

Plebeians


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Got


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

killed


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Operational


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

humans


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Inquisitively


----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

drinking


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Bleach


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> (idk)


Keeled means, like falling over, like, “keeled over and died”.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

, sadly


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

It


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

Died


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Of


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

Bleach Poisoning.


----------



## Stephano (May 20, 2018)

It

(People are still adding to this? Dang, I really need to update the OP)


----------



## jDSX (May 20, 2018)

Doesn't


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Bleach Poisoning.


( uh not 1 word )
Matter


----------



## jDSX (May 20, 2018)

would


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

You


----------



## jDSX (May 20, 2018)

dare


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Touch


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 20, 2018)

my


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Succulent


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2018)

nipples


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2018)

my


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Its


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

BAJEZZUS


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

My


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

dammit inthescene you screwed me up

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

grandfather


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

(nice) 
That


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 20, 2018)

ate


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Raw


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2018)

children


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

For


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2018)

being


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Naughty


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2018)

and


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2018)

Inthescene said:


> Nice


, but


----------



## Inthescene (May 20, 2018)

In


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2018)

their


----------



## Inthescene (May 21, 2018)

Spell


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

HE


----------



## Inthescene (May 21, 2018)

CAST


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Away


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

Your


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

Chin


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

Into


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2018)

Obama's


----------



## jimmyj (May 21, 2018)

ass


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

while


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2018)

he


----------



## jimmyj (May 21, 2018)

became


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

the


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2018)

first


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

coming


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2018)

man


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> man


dammit you were supposed to say "of" so I could say christ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

at


----------



## jimmyj (May 21, 2018)

the


----------



## oofio (May 21, 2018)

sacraficial


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2018)

foreskin


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 22, 2018)

-inator


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Let's restart this :

When


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2018)

Idiots


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Idiots


-.-

...leave...


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2018)

Their


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

basement


----------



## Seriel (Oct 15, 2018)

they


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

Seriel said:


> they


Kill


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

innocent


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

for


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 15, 2018)

Good


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Then


----------



## Seriel (Oct 15, 2018)

they


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

eat


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

my


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

enormous (I'm giving you a chance to do the obvious )


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

pizza. ()


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

Voxel said:


> pizza. ()


With


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

pepperoni


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

pineapple


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

and


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

pasta


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Salad.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

. One


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Salad.


With


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Massive


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 15, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> . One


*Snip*
Dang it. Foiled again

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Massive


Piece


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> *Snip*
> Dang it. Foiled again
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


of


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

turkey


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> turkey


's shit


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

and


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> and


pure


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

seeds


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 15, 2018)

Of


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Destruction


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

and


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 15, 2018)

I


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

and


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Giraffes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

and


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

A.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

b


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Sting


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

is


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Garbage


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 15, 2018)

because


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Noctosphere


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Punch


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2018)

In


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

The


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> The


Noctosphere (remember what my name means?)


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Then


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Ren


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Dumped


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lumped


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Pumped


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gazumped


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Stumped


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Cheese


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Please


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Please


taste


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

The


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2018)

Cheesy


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Feet


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Of


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Doom


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

or


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Spank


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mr.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Men


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

In


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Painful


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Wee-wee


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

with


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2018)

Huge


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Gusto


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

Flavored


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2018)

Worms


----------



## Ricken (Oct 16, 2018)

That


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

Taste


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 16, 2018)

like


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Ass


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

Dipped


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2018)

In


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

ass


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

That


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

smells


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Horrendous


----------



## trainboy2019 (Oct 16, 2018)

because


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

it's


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Spattered


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

(period) Every


----------



## MrLucariox (Oct 16, 2018)

night


----------



## trainboy2019 (Oct 16, 2018)

I


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2018)

touch


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2018)

the


----------



## trainboy2019 (Oct 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> the


one


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2018)

and


----------



## trainboy2019 (Oct 16, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> and


only


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2018)

potato-fruit


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Junkie


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2018)

with


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Huge


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mole


----------



## trainboy2019 (Oct 16, 2018)

claws


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2018)

with


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Boobs


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 16, 2018)

and


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Vodka


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

and


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

Oreos


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

and


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

pizza


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

and


----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)

Zelda


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Cat


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2018)

and

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, its Zelda kitty,
not Zelda cat


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 17, 2018)

potatos


----------



## ry755 (Oct 17, 2018)

without


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 17, 2018)

salt


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

From


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

Somewhere


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

Smelly


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2018)

Although


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

スパイダーマン


----------



## ry755 (Oct 17, 2018)

is


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

黒い


----------



## ry755 (Oct 17, 2018)

he


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

毎朝


----------



## Blue (Oct 17, 2018)

masturbated


----------



## ry755 (Oct 17, 2018)

to


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

猫


----------



## Blue (Oct 17, 2018)

horses


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 17, 2018)

. One


----------



## ry755 (Oct 17, 2018)

more


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

ass


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2018)

Try


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2018)

to


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2018)

Understand


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

中国語


----------



## trainboy2019 (Oct 17, 2018)

unsuccessfully


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2018)

오늘


----------



## Blue (Oct 17, 2018)

succ


----------



## MrLucariox (Oct 18, 2018)

Biscuit


----------



## SG854 (Oct 18, 2018)

우유


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2018)

Fart


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

Nastily


----------

